# peptides and stretch marks



## objectlifter (Aug 13, 2013)

Hello everyone

What are your experiences with peptides and stretch marks,

Ive read online that some people had good results using peptides

I have ugly stretch marks from being over weight on my lower back and abdomen (also on my chest ,arms, but dont really care about those)

Do u think stacking ghrp-2 , mod grf (1-29) and tb500 will reduce the apperance ?

I also have a little bit of an injury in my right trapezius muscle, will it be reduced?

What are good sites to order from that have paypal payment option?

Excuses for my bad english


----------



## Charlie87 (Feb 27, 2013)

GHS peptides will help you trap injury, but as for the stretch marks i'm not sure, one thing I will suggest is to stay away from Melanotan it will cause you stretch marks to darken. You could try a topical scar reduction cream; I dont know of any offhand but I'm sure there is loads on the market.


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

No they do not help at all


----------



## tom42021 (Jan 19, 2012)

ive got small ones under the pits and on my groin ...

it hasnt made any difference for me ..


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

peptides through the release of GH will help with skin elasticity but they will not get rid of existing stretch marks


----------



## Sid81 (Jun 24, 2012)

Bio oil! I had my face cut open and the side I had the operation now looks tighter than the other after using it.


----------



## objectlifter (Aug 13, 2013)

Sid81 said:


> Bio oil! I had my face cut open and the side I had the operation now looks tighter than the other after using it.


Did u use peptides during recovery?


----------



## Sid81 (Jun 24, 2012)

No, this was a couple of years back.


----------



## Ghoosst (Jun 6, 2013)

I am trying topical dmso on some old scars at the moment, they seem to be less and less visible. I had laser first, 5 times, with good results, but very expensive, and I would need like 5 times more. DMSO is cheap, why not try.


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

Charlie87 said:


> GHS peptides will help you trap injury, but as for the stretch marks i'm not sure, one thing I will suggest is to stay away from Melanotan it will cause you stretch marks to darken. You could try a topical scar reduction cream; I dont know of any offhand but I'm sure there is loads on the market.


Didnt happen to me when I used melanotan.


----------



## objectlifter (Aug 13, 2013)

Ghoosst said:
 

> I am trying topical dmso on some old scars at the moment, they seem to be less and less visible. I had laser first, 5 times, with good results, but very expensive, and I would need like 5 times more. DMSO is cheap, why not try.


What is a DSMO and how long you taking it


----------



## Ghoosst (Jun 6, 2013)

First results from googling 'DMSO scars': http://www.easywayshow.com/dmso.html

I buy 70% dmso gel pharm grade on eBay, apply few times a day. It is important not to use industrial grade. Later I will probably finish treatment with fraxal laser, it was really good, but do not have money now, spend on peptides....


----------



## Ghoosst (Jun 6, 2013)

Duplicate post


----------

